# Selling Breyer Horses...?



## breyerhorse95 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have a large collection of Breyer model horses that I need to sell soon ...do any of you know where, besides ebay, I can sell them (quickly)? 

Thanks!


----------



## luv my horse hinke (Aug 7, 2012)

Create Your Professional Website Today - Webs.com


make a website with pics then delete the site wen ur done its free and should come up on google to


----------



## FaithCat (Aug 13, 2012)

There is Craigslist or you could put an add in the paper. You could also hold a garage sale(if you also have other items to sell) and sell the Breyers there.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Do you have Huckleberry Bey?


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Research your models! Especially if they are in the box, completely unopened. Some models are retired and very hard to get a hold of, so don't get worked over because you're wanting to sell them quick. 
You'll make more if you're patient.


----------



## PapSett (Aug 5, 2012)

Check out the Model Horse Sales Pages:

MH$P | Model Horse Sales Pages

Many knowledgable model horse people there and if you have something they want, from a rare special run to bodies for customizing, they will buy!


----------



## PonyPainter (Aug 25, 2012)

PapSett said:


> Check out the Model Horse Sales Pages:
> 
> MH$P | Model Horse Sales Pages
> 
> Many knowledgable model horse people there and if you have something they want, from a rare special run to bodies for customizing, they will buy!


Yep I've been in the hobby for over 20 years and this is the first place everyone goes.


----------

